# Dubai Investment Park



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Does anyone know how much a taxi is from JLT Metro station to DIP? I'm looking at taxi-ing it to work as an option (as well as renting a car). I know it's a 15 minute journey in normal traffic. Just wondering if i can do the journey fairly cheaply. 

Thanks 

James


----------

